# [Solved]Can't access internet after install

## jordanwb

I've finished installing gentoo on my P5QL Pro motherboard using the unstable core2 funtoo tarball. I included the drivers for the Atheros network chip (ATL1E driver) and set up /etc/conf.d/net as per funtoo.org's instructions. When networking starts it says "SIOCADDRT: No such process". When I try to get an IP from my router via dhcpcd it says "eth0: add_route: Invalid argument". What do I do?

[Edit]dhcpcd seems to be working now.Last edited by jordanwb on Thu Jan 15, 2009 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, after a fresh reboot, what do you have when you run this :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## jordanwb

 *Quote:*   

> total 179
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  1200 Jan 14 16:55 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 26 root root  2320 Jan 14 16:54 ..
> ...

 

This is after running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start with static IP.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi,can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## jordanwb

```

config_eth0="192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, there a missing quote here :

```

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 

```

It must be :

```

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

```

----------

## jordanwb

When I SSHd in from my laptop I missed the last quote on that line. It's actually there.

```

config_eth0="192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.1"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

```

----------

## devilheart

ping 192.168.1.1

and

ping 209.85.171.100

works?

----------

## jordanwb

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ping 192.168.1.1

 

That command helped me figure it out. I set the broadcast to 192.168.1.1 which was obviously wrong.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## devilheart

well, unless your setup demands it, you should not set broadcats address manually; it will be inferred from ip address

----------

